# DTG Fulfilment inc. relabelling



## Kate987123 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a DTG fulfilment service which offers relabelling.

Ideally they would be in the UK and stock B&C but am open to others.

Happy to just go with a DTG printer (rather than fulfilment service) if they relabel and have no min order.

All suggestions welcome, thanks for looking.


----------

